# Increase Render Delay Filter



## willowen100 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi 

I have an Elgato HD 60 that I use to capture my games console and has a delay of about 650ms. This means my webcam audio has to be delayed too using the 'Video Delay (Async)'. However, when I switch to my desktop screen capture source the desktop visuals are in real-time and the microphone is delayed. I have discovered there is a Render Delay filter for display captures but it only max's out to 500ms. As a workaround I've applied a second delay. My suggestion is that it would nice to have only the one delay so that it's not having to delay a delay and potentially use more computer resources.

Will


----------

